

Ask HN: Where have all the comments gone? - hdlnd

In my periodic checking of HN today, I've noticed an extreme dearth of comments on today's posts. Why?
======
vhf
I noticed the exact same thing but didn't think it was worth a post. Glad you
did !

I even checked wikipedia to see if I had not missed some US Holiday.

November 13 is the World Kindness Day, but I guess it's not related. :)

------
moegdaog
Mostly people only comment on stuff that relates to them, pertains to things
they care about or gets a good enough psychological reaction to comment. My
opinion on the matter.

